# لوائح الأمن والسلامة - وزارة المياه والكهرباء



## يا الغالي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

التصنيف 

*لائحة إجراءات السلامة الخاصة بالعمل في الأماكن المغلقة والمحصورة *

 

*دليل مهمات الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين بوزارة المياه والكهرباء بالصور* 

 

*دليل وسائل التحكم المروري في مناطق العمل* 

 

*إجراءات السلامة عند التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية* 

 

*اللائحة الفنية للتعامل الآمن مع غاز الكلور* 

 

*لائحة اشتراطات السلامة اثناء الحفريات* 

 

*القواعد الخاصة بالحوادث وإصابات العمل المهنية* 

 

*اشتراطات السلامة الواجب توافرها اثناء العمل* 




رابط تحميل الوائح


----------



## رمزة الزبير (10 أكتوبر 2013)

أخي يالغالي أسمح لي بوضع نفس الرابط بمنتدي إدارة المشاريع للإستفادة من النماذج الخاصة بالمشاريع.


----------



## يا الغالي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

لك ذلك اخي في نشر الموضوع،،


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور أخي العزيز على الروابط الهامة


----------



## sayed00 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخى على المواضيع المميزة - قليل ما نجدها بالعربى


----------

